
HackerRank: A Social Site For Hackers - jordhy
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/30/hackerrank/
======
ColinWright
FWIW, I started a game, then it stopped responding. Did it get taken down by
the attention from HN?

Update: the Live Chat says they're busy, but working on it, and to give them 5
minutes, but definitely come back.

------
iNate2000
Well, the sign-up doesn't work on my Windows Phone. I'm not really interested
in a "social network", but some kind of hacker score sounds fun. And I'm
always up for a puzzle.

~~~
rvivek
Or you can email hackers@hackerrank.com

